# Uber - STOP hiring drivers who speak no English !!



## UbeRoBo

I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


----------



## LAuberX

Stop? Uber encourages it. Here is a cut and paste of the languages available in the West Los Angeles office:

*West L.A.*
Tigrinya (Mon), Hebrew (Mon), Hindi (Mon - Fri), Arabic (Mon) and Spanish (Tue) Support Available

Now if the pax only had toes on the curb... and the pin was in the right place... and the pax enters the destination... and the pax never needs to communicate with the driver.... it might go well! Otherwise the ratings system will end the non english speaking driver's "career" in short time.


----------



## UbeRoBo

LAuber, that support is worthless when the customer is on a trip or awaiting his/her pick up. Also, plans change. I have used Uber dozens of times as a passenger and I know how to drop the pin and enter an address but sometimes plans change. I see the driver enroute and I give him a quick call and say..."hey, can you pick me up at Maxwells instead of the Metrodome.......three blocks down and I'll be there in 2 minutes because there is an accident where I put the pin and it's gridlock" Driver says...."Ok, great. See ya at Maxwells in a few minutes" How is Hebrew, Hindi, Arabic support going to be of any help there. That support is not intended to be utilized while a trip is in progress. Also, drivers often change their destination. A Uber driver needs to understand when I say to him...."Hey driver, change of plans, take me to Southdale Mall instead. If driver looks at me with a blank stare and can't understand my request, 1 star and an email to Uber. This is America and people driving for hire need to speak proficient English. Period.


----------



## Nairb

That is against the law.


----------



## UbeRoBo

I was in Atlanta last summer and here is my Uber trip summary. It should have been a 5 minute 2 mile ride. I was in his car for 30 minutes and we traveled 18 miles. I was at an airport hotel going to an airport bar. We almost ended up in downtown Atlanta before we finally got turned around. The guy spoke ZERO english.


----------



## UbeRoBo

Nairb said:


> That is against the law.


No it isn't


----------



## UbeRoBo

Requiring an applicant to be proficient at English is NOT against the law.


----------



## chi1cabby

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english.


What do you care if other Drivers have Zero English comprehension?
Uber wants as low an entry barrier as possible for New Drivers.

And if these Drivers don't cut it out on the road, they'll be eventually deactivated.


----------



## Huberis

UbeRoBo said:


> I was in Atlanta last summer and here is my Uber trip summary. It should have been a 5 minute 2 mile ride. I was in his car for 30 minutes and we traveled 18 miles. I was at an airport hotel going to an airport bar. We almost ended up in downtown Atlanta before we finally got turned around. The guy spoke ZERO english.


Was the destination entered by you the pax before the trip started?

By the way they are just people looking to make a living who are willing to put up with a relatively high amount of BS. If you look at the model. why wouldn't it turn out that way or how couldn't it? Those are the folks who are going to be willing to grind it out for$.70 a mile. They are desperate and can't afford not to work. Perhaps. The other people, who look like and talk like you, in a market such as Atlanta, they may still be around, but they would probably tend to be more causal minded drivers who can afford to cherry pick

If you look at the structure of the system and the philosophy, what you have is exactly what should be expected. You can not have a virtually unlimited supply of drivers and expect it to work out from the perspective of the drivers and now, it seems to be causing pax some concern too.

When you hear people make claims Uber isn't sustainable as designed, you are living it.


----------



## UbeRoBo

I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

Sounds like another decade at the taxi/livery business.... especially in big cities.

CC


----------



## Huberis

UbeRoBo said:


> it totally ruins the reputation for Uber.


This is a false assumption.

With respect to your runaround in Atlanta, did you enter the destination?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

Theoretically this problem should be solved, with all the star rating system and all. Some of you are getting 4 stars with gum, bottled water, magazine racks in the car. The lifespan of drivers such as you describe should be measured in milliseconds. If not, this star rating system is a joke. If it cant solve this problem pronto it's close to useless.

CC



UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas,* I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back*. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


----------



## chi1cabby

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there.


Dude get over yourself!
UberX is a cut rate taxi service. Uber takes all comers as Drivers.


UbeRoBo said:


> I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them.


Well you do the best you can to burnish Uber's Brand Image. But frankly Uber doesn't give a hoot about it's own Brand Image. Perhaps your perception of Uber's Brand Image is just beginning to clash with & catch up to the reality of Uber Brand.

But honestly, for every rider that Uber loses due to bad experiences, it gains three riders due to low low rates and ready availability of cars with low ETAs.



UbeRoBo said:


> Any other questions?


Of all the things for Drivers to complain about, English language proficiency of other Drivers should be last on the list.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

What? Don't you guys have a universal translator?

Pfft....pikers.


----------



## UbeRoBo

chi1cabby said:


> Dude get over yourself!
> UberX is a cut rate taxi service. Uber takes all comers as Drivers.
> 
> But honestly, for every rider that Uber loses due to bad experiences, it gains three riders due to low low rates and ready availability of cars with low ETAs.
> 
> *Of all the things for Drivers to complain about, English language proficiency of other Drivers should be last on the list*.


I'm not complaining as a driver, I'm complaining as a passenger. Obviously you didn't read my posts. I could care less if my passengers speak english but when I'm a passenger I fully expect my driver to be able to communicate with me in English. Anything else I need to spoon feed you?


----------



## ATX 22

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm not complaining as a driver, I'm complaining as a passenger. Obviously you didn't read my posts. I could care less if my passengers speak english but when I'm a passenger I fully expect my driver to be able to communicate with me in English. Anything else I need to spoon feed you?


For $0.75 per mile, I'd say you're getting more than you are paying for.


----------



## chi1cabby

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm not complaining as a driver, I'm complaining as a passenger.


Write an email to TravisK
[email protected]


----------



## Ubernice

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm not complaining as a driver, I'm complaining as a passenger. Obviously you didn't read my posts. I could care less if my passengers speak english but when I'm a passenger I fully expect my driver to be able to communicate with me in English. Anything else I need to spoon feed you?


Typical profile the pseudo riders expect from a uber X driver
Lmao


----------



## chi1cabby

UbeRoBo said:


> As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back.


That's why I thought you were complaining as a Driver, not just as a passenger.


UbeRoBo said:


> Anything else I need to spoon feed you?


You're not spoon feeding me anything. You're just demonstrating your ignorance of Uber.

And I see you've edited your post:


UbeRoBo said:


> Any other questions?


----------



## rtaatl

UbeRoBo said:


> I was in Atlanta last summer and here is my Uber trip summary. It should have been a 5 minute 2 mile ride. I was in his car for 30 minutes and we traveled 18 miles. I was at an airport hotel going to an airport bar. We almost ended up in downtown Atlanta before we finally got turned around. The guy spoke ZERO english.


Not to defend the driver, but he thought it meant Virginia Highlands area. Since each jurisdiction is separate there are multiple roads with the exact same name throughout the metro area. Crazy there is a Jamaican spot called Jerk Palace off I 85 and 138...and another Jerk Palace off GA 85 and 138. They're only about 12 miles apart. Don't know why this state decided to give it's state roads the same numbers as interstates....don't get me started on the Claremont and Clairmont...lol


----------



## Agent99

UbeRoBo said:


> I was in Atlanta last summer and here is my Uber trip summary. It should have been a 5 minute 2 mile ride. I was in his car for 30 minutes and we traveled 18 miles. I was at an airport hotel going to an airport bar. We almost ended up in downtown Atlanta before we finally got turned around. The guy spoke ZERO english.


Sounds like that was a ridiculous situation.Did you receive a refund from Uber by requesting a refund for inefficient route?

While not challenging your point that the quality of your ride was damaged by the driver's lack of English proficiency, your situation was also one more good example of the importance of passengers entering the final destination themselves. Just saying...


----------



## RamzFanz

Nairb said:


> That is against the law.


LOL, uh, no, no it's not. Communication skills are not a protected class.


----------



## RamzFanz

UbeRoBo said:


> A Uber driver needs to understand when I say to him...."Hey driver, change of plans, take me to Southdale Mall instead.


No, they don't, and you should know that. Just change the destination in the pax app.


----------



## rebumath

I am cool with Ub hiring non English speakers, they make me look better by compare


----------



## HiFareLoRate

Uber No Dinero.
Would you want this guy to be fired?

He speaks the realest truth.


----------



## Nemo

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


You get what you pay for son. @60 cents a mile in the Atl. I think the "loser" is the one who is "proficient" in the English language kissing pax behind for a 5* rating. These "losers" are sacrificing for the next generation doctors, lawyers, etc....
Who knows you might end up driving them for pennies


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

I'm always picking up Asian students from ASU who don't speak English and it's never been an issue. Find it hard to believe that it's such a widespread problem of non-English uber drivers in Vegas but then again it is Vegas and remember what LadyUber said about Vegas- "it's the worst market in the system".


----------



## Nairb

RamzFanz said:


> LOL, uh, no, no it's not. Communication skills are not a protected class.


They all do speak English. Lack of being perfectly fluent is indicative of discriminating on national origin.


----------



## Teksaz

I've had several riders get in my car and say, "finally, someone that speaks Texan". LOL


----------



## Old Rocker

The Houston TNC office won't issue licenses to people who can't speak English.

I don't know if it's written into the 122 pages of regulations (which cover more than just Uber), but obviously, if the applicant can't answer questions or follow instructions from the clerk, they aren't going to get approved.


----------



## afrojoe824

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


Do you tip when you ride? if you don't you're part of the problem


----------



## PTUber

UbeRoBo said:


> LAuber, that support is worthless when the customer is on a trip or awaiting his/her pick up. Also, plans change. I have used Uber dozens of times as a passenger and I know how to drop the pin and enter an address but sometimes plans change. I see the driver enroute and I give him a quick call and say..."hey, can you pick me up at Maxwells instead of the Metrodome.......three blocks down and I'll be there in 2 minutes because there is an accident where I put the pin and it's gridlock" Driver says...."Ok, great. See ya at Maxwells in a few minutes" How is Hebrew, Hindi, Arabic support going to be of any help there. That support is not intended to be utilized while a trip is in progress. Also, drivers often change their destination. A Uber driver needs to understand when I say to him...."Hey driver, change of plans, take me to Southdale Mall instead. If driver looks at me with a blank stare and can't understand my request, 1 star and an email to Uber. This is America and people driving for hire need to speak proficient English. Period.


Hey that's Minneapolis you're talking about. Are you now in Vegas?


----------



## nighthawk398

Umm what about the drivers that are working in other countries? you think they should all speak English?


----------



## UbeRoBo

afrojoe824 said:


> Do you tip when you ride? if you don't you're part of the problem


Yes, I tip good Uber d


PTUber said:


> Hey that's Minneapolis you're talking about. Are you now in Vegas?


Yes, my real job has me in Minneapolis often. Vegas is my vacation home and winter get away and spend a lot of days off there.


----------



## UbeRoBo

nighthawk398 said:


> Umm what about the drivers that are working in other countries? you think they should all speak English?


Of course not. I travel internationally and if I'm in Paris or Tokyo or Brussels or where ever, I never expect or assume that people should speak English. It's their country and they speak their own language. However, when I'm in America I expect people deal and interact with people for hire should proficient enough in English where as they don't give you a blank stare when you say...."hey, change in plans, take me to Wynn instead ok buddy" If you don't speak any English you have no business being an Uber driver. Plain and simple and no logic is going to change my mind.


----------



## Geeios

Nairb said:


> That is against the law.


So is being in this country illegally, but no one is stopping that. Go ahead and go for the "land of liberty" route. All of those folks assimilated and learned English with pride because this is their new country.


----------



## LAuberX

UbeRoBo said:


> LAuber, that support is worthless when the customer is on a trip or awaiting his/her pick up


Um... Uber has no "support" for riders.... the West LA office is for drivers to sign up, or ask questions.

Uber has many languages available to help the DRIVERS... Uber loves to sign up anybody that can fog a mirror, in any language!


----------



## UbeRoBo

It's not against the law and the guy is foolish for suggesting that. Employers can deny applicants a job if a language barrier is going to pose issues. These are jobs that require verbal interaction with people such as fast food cashier, DMV clerk, airport information booth worker, Uber / taxi driver, telemarketer etc, etc. A non english speaking person who is denied employment for such jobs would have no case whatsoever if they wanted to sue for language discrimination.


----------



## RamzFanz

Nairb said:


> They all do speak English. Lack of being perfectly fluent is indicative of discriminating on national origin.


Uber does not check to see if you speak english in areas like mine. You're assuming they speak english well enough to communicate with a passenger.

Not hiring someone because they can't communicate is indicative of not hiring someone who can't communicate.


----------



## UberKim

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


This Uber job is non-sustainable. It won't last the lawsuits, the deteriorating service and drivers, and the intro of criminal class who will take advantage of the loose regulations. Ride it while it lasts, if you're so desperate too, like me. The people will wise up eventually, and the politicians will have to demand regulations.


----------



## Nemo

UbeRoBo said:


> It's not against the law and the guy is foolish for suggesting that. Employers can deny applicants a job if a language barrier is going to pose issues. These are jobs that require verbal interaction with people such as fast food cashier, DMV clerk, airport information booth worker, Uber / taxi driver, telemarketer etc, etc. A non english speaking person who is denied employment for such jobs would have no case whatsoever if they wanted to sue for language discrimination.


don't worry, I drive UBER to learn some English as soon as I put two words together it will all be yours again. when you travel international do you fly UBER?


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


Just reading this post, I sense that you are making " lot" of claims. Just how many non-English speaking drivers out there that you know of or have encountered?


----------



## Nemo

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


real job in Minnesota, all the international travel, vacation home in Vegas+ day dreaming while waiting for that ping ...... UBER is a stressful job you might want to walk around every hour or so.


----------



## UbeRoBo

rtaatl said:


> Not to defend the driver, but he thought it meant Virginia Highlands area. Since each jurisdiction is separate there are multiple roads with the exact same name throughout the metro area. Crazy there is a Jamaican spot called Jerk Palace off I 85 and 138...and another Jerk Palace off GA 85 and 138. They're only about 12 miles apart. Don't know why this state decided to give it's state roads the same numbers as interstates....don't get me started on the Claremont and Clairmont...lol


It was a hotel pick up. I watched him drive by me 3 times as I was on the phone with him. Since he spoke zero english he was totally clueless that I was telling him "I"M STANDING RIGHT UNDER THE TGIF SIGN. My pin drop was spot on as to where I was standing and matched the address. Finally get in his car and I say "Spondivits on Virginia Avenue please" It's about a mile away right across the street from Atlanta Hartsfield Airport. Short ride through a couple neighborhoods. Next thing I know we are headed North on the freeway towards Atlanta. I'm like, dude, where are you going? 30 minutes and almost 20 miles laterI get dropped off at Spondivits. Emailed Uber and they charged me $3 for the ride. If he is still driving for Uber then there is something very wrong with the rating system and feedback.


----------



## rtaatl

UbeRoBo said:


> It was a hotel pick up. I watched him drive by me 3 times as I was on the phone with him. Since he spoke zero english he was totally clueless that I was telling him "I"M STANDING RIGHT UNDER THE TGIF SIGN. My pin drop was spot on as to where I was standing and matched the address. Finally get in his car and I say "Spondivits on Virginia Avenue please" It's about a mile away right across the street from Atlanta Hartsfield Airport. Short ride through a couple neighborhoods. Next thing I know we are headed North on the freeway towards Atlanta. I'm like, dude, where are you going? 30 minutes and almost 20 miles laterI get dropped off at Spondivits. Emailed Uber and they charged me $3 for the ride. If he is still driving for Uber then there is something very wrong with the rating system and feedback.


Yeah that's crazy...sorry for you man. Things are getting strange on Uber around here. Even Uber black pickups are turning into aliases at times.


----------



## Manotas

Don't worry about "No Habla Ingles" in a few years Uber will have the self driving cars with a multi language database and my cousins will be washing those cars instead of driving, we'll be back working retail


----------



## sellkatsell44

I once had an awesome driver that couldn't speak (mute) and no problem. I've also had my fair share of non-English speakers that were horrible to great.

I'm sure if the paxs are frustrated they will be swift with the ⭐ and soon the drivers rating will drop below ubers ⭐⭐⭐⭐ (4.6) and they'll get the boot.


----------



## veblenrules

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


People are complaining because they are getting poor service from a cut rate cab? Remember, "You get what you pay for." You ain't payin' for much.


----------



## Danz Haagen

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


lol, i am actually totally for drivers who do not speak any english. that is awesome. at times i wished i did not speak english.


----------



## FlDriver

This is an issue for Uber, not us. Why should I care about the English skills of another driver who I will never meet? My English is excellent, as you can tell!


----------



## RockinEZ

Did you lose your Bable Fish again?


----------



## William1964

这将是039;错误的与人交
谈的语言,您可以将039;t明
白吗? 你是可怕的吗? 各种形式的部分已学会了忽略它吗?


----------



## negeorgia

Why is there an option to call your driver then? From time to time calls with more pick up details are helpful. I can understand pax get frustrated over simple communication issues.


----------



## Nemo

negeorgia said:


> Why is there an option to call your driver then? From time to time calls with more pick up details are helpful. I can understand pax get frustrated over simple communication issues.


I am sure Pax don't call or communicate with bus drivers. for less than a bus fare in most instances like 3-4 Pax going min.fare distance all they need to do is drop the pin at the correct location enter the address and stfu.


----------



## negeorgia

Nemo said:


> I am sure Pax don't call or communicate with bus drivers. for less than a bus fare in most instances like 3-4 Pax going min.fare distance all they need to do is drop the pin at the correct location enter the address and stfu.


Umm.. bus stop locations are labeled and scheduled. Bus drivers get paid with or without pax. Uber drivers have to get butts in the seats. Sometimes the phone helps that happen.


----------



## UbeRoBo

negeorgia said:


> Umm.. bus stop locations are labeled and scheduled. Bus drivers get paid with or without pax. Uber drivers have to get butts in the seats. Sometimes the phone helps that happen.


Exactly. And the bus driver doesn't need to be flexible and accept requests and amended instructions from passengers. They just drive the route and make the stops. There sure are a lot of stupid people who participate on this forum and driver for Uber. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

I was going to a place in new York and the driver took me to California..Oh well


----------



## sellkatsell44

I had a driver at first with horrible English but he was super friendly and obviously trying hard. Poor guy was at a 4.7 and shared that he is driving, hoping to go to school (to better his English), but has a small toddler and a wife (who goes to school during the day and he watches the toddler).

He found me okay though, without even having to text me (unlike the prior driver I took, who is in HR and drove a Benz--she I tipped 5 on a $7.39 trip)

It was lyft (thanks uber for locking me out of my app) and I got to tip him $20 on a 16.88 ride. 

Honestly though if it was uber, I wouldn't be able to tip because I didn't have cash on hand.


----------



## howo3579

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm not complaining as a driver, I'm complaining as a passenger. Obviously you didn't read my posts. I could care less if my passengers speak english but when I'm a passenger I fully expect my driver to be able to communicate with me in English. Anything else I need to spoon feed you?


If you request urberx, wait at the right place and destination. Any sudden plan change is pax own fault. At $0.7 per mile you are only paying for the gas and car maintenance. Any customer service, driver's language skill shouldnt be required. If you want good customer severice and to be able to change your plan as a pax, get an Uber select or spend 3x of money for a cab. Let me ask you this. why do you drive Uber select but expect uberx drivers who make minimum to put up shittier pax to have the same skill set as you do?


----------



## UberXTampa

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


It is the transition from "cars with drivers" to "cars with drivers that cannot communicate well" to "cars with no drivers that you do not need to communicate with anyways!"

Uber On!


----------



## UbeRoBo

Driverless cars carrying passengers will never happen in the near future. That technology and infrastructure is decades away. Ask yourself why light rail needs an "operator" on board. You can't simply mix driverless cars on busy streets full of pedestrains and other vehicles. It doesn't work and there are WAY to many unpredictable variables that a computer can not account for. Same thing for a pilotless airplane. Drone shooting bad guys, sure but would you hop on board a jumbo jet full of passengers that doesn't have a couple veteran pilots up in the cockpit....I sure as hell wouldn't. Again, I use the light rail as a good example because it stays on tracks and can not deviate from that yet technology can't make it driverless because the computer can't account for all the unknown variables that might arise, even on a contained track system. Technology eventually plateaus. Look at the modern day jet liner compared to the 747 that took it's 1st flight nearly 50 years ago. In 50 years the look of the modern jumbo jet really hasn't changed much. Planes have become more fuel efficient with better navigation systems and avionics but it's still basically the same hull doing the same mission at the same speeds. Todays jetliners cruise abound at Mach .80ish just as the 747 did 50 years ago. Point is, technology eventually plateaus and things you see in the Jetsons cartoons are never going to become a reality, nor are driverless taxi cabs. Dream on Travis.


----------



## Nemo

UbeRoBo said:


> Exactly. And the bus driver doesn't need to be flexible and accept requests and amended instructions from passengers. They just drive the route and make the stops. There sure are a lot of stupid people who participate on this forum and driver for Uber. You can't fix stupid.


It's because I'm stupid that I drive for Uber, what's your excuse smart one?


----------



## Nemo

Wow there are a lot of smart people who can speak fluent English, can add and multiply at the same time yet compete for bread crumbs with us" stupid" drivers. Shouldn't you be up there on top of the food chain or are you doing research on us stupid


----------



## Nemo

T


UbeRoBo said:


> Driverless cars carrying passengers will never happen in the near future. That technology and infrastructure is decades away. Ask yourself why light rail needs an "operator" on board. You can't simply mix driverless cars on busy streets full of pedestrains and other vehicles. It doesn't work and there are WAY to many unpredictable variables that a computer can not account for. Same thing for a pilotless airplane. Drone shooting bad guys, sure but would you hop on board a jumbo jet full of passengers that doesn't have a couple veteran pilots up in the cockpit....I sure as hell wouldn't. Again, I use the light rail as a good example because it stays on tracks and can not deviate from that yet technology can't make it driverless because the computer can't account for all the unknown variables that might arise, even on a contained track system. Technology eventually plateaus. Look at the modern day jet liner compared to the 747 that took it's 1st flight nearly 50 years ago. In 50 years the look of the modern jumbo jet really hasn't changed much. Planes have become more fuel efficient with better navigation systems and avionics but it's still basically the same hull doing the same mission at the same speeds. Todays jetliners cruise abound at Mach .80ish just as the 747 did 50 years ago. Point is, technology eventually plateaus and things you see in the Jetsons cartoons are never going to become a reality, nor are driverless taxi cabs. Dream on Travis.


don't sweat it your job is secure from driverless vehicles and us non English speaking drivers


----------



## kbrown

UbeRoBo said:


> LAuber, that support is worthless when the customer is on a trip or awaiting his/her pick up. Also, plans change. I have used Uber dozens of times as a passenger and I know how to drop the pin and enter an address but sometimes plans change. I see the driver enroute and I give him a quick call and say..."hey, can you pick me up at Maxwells instead of the Metrodome.......three blocks down and I'll be there in 2 minutes because there is an accident where I put the pin and it's gridlock" Driver says...."Ok, great. See ya at Maxwells in a few minutes" How is Hebrew, Hindi, Arabic support going to be of any help there. That support is not intended to be utilized while a trip is in progress. Also, drivers often change their destination. A Uber driver needs to understand when I say to him...."Hey driver, change of plans, take me to Southdale Mall instead. If driver looks at me with a blank stare and can't understand my request, 1 star and an email to Uber. This is America and people driving for hire need to speak proficient English. Period.


Hebrew? That's crazy. So they assume that Israelis can't speak English? Since when? Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## veblenrules

At these rates it's amazing that anyone expects any standards at all. A warm body and a valid driver's license is all it takes. You mistake Uber for a transportation provider. Even they insist that they're not. And of course Uber never lies. You get what you pay for ...or not.

London taxi drivers were legendary for the quality of their service. It wasn't cheap but a driver could make an actual career out of it and therefore took it seriously. You get what you pay for... or not.


----------



## garrobitoalado

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


Hey dude! Get up! put your destination for yourself, not talk and that's all! Your comment is horrible racist!!
What about all the cabbies talking just indi?? or hebrew?? 
Your attitude is a clear reflect of your snob lifetime.. get public transportation, walk or use your own car!!
Man!! get a life...


----------



## ReviTULize

Noone taking an uber ride at .75/mile can complain about language barriers...period!!

Enter your correct pickup location
Enter your correct dropoff location
Get in & get out...
it's that simple.


----------



## nickd8775

1 star for every driver who can't speak English
Those drivers get 5 stars from Spanish speakers. 
There should be Uber Espanol in every market.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Eh? What's an English?


----------



## juanca16

Asi es.pon la direccion correcta que para algo todos tenemos un smarphone para ver la ruta por donde bamos .te dieron la vuelta por la ciudad por estar comiendo lo que pica el pollo.seguro que debes ser familia de donald trump


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

You can't win a "they have to speak English" argument. We hire deaf drivers. Yes, I said deaf. At least they can be texted or handed a phone with the message typed out.


----------



## ABC123DEF

It's not dangerous for deaf people to drive people around? I would think that it would be important to hear outside sounds and to be able to communicate with those who aren't hearing impaired. How do they know when they have a ride request? How do they listen to GPS instructions without staring at a phone for turn-by-turn directions? These are just honest questions pertaining to safety and I'm not trying to be a d-bag.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

The deaf have been driving for DECADES. I doubt they were ever excluded. Pings are visual, not just auditory. They would have to leave their screen on, of course. GPS is visual. I frequently turn the voice down because it's annoying.


----------



## juanca16

Asi es.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

When my wife uses Uber she prefers a driver who can understand her when she says, "Please take your hands out from under my skirt."


----------



## ABC123DEF

Lord Summerisle said:


> When my wife uses Uber she prefers a driver who can understand her when she says, "Please take your hands out from under my skirt."


Badoomp-pish! *laugh track plays*


----------



## Digits

UbeRoBo said:


> There sure are a lot of *stupid people who participate on this forum and driver for Uber.* You can't fix stupid.


That's the smartest thing you've said so far.. Now come on in, time for your medication.


----------



## juanca16




----------



## Melinda

UbeRoBo said:


> LAuber, that support is worthless when the customer is on a trip or awaiting his/her pick up. Also, plans change. I have used Uber dozens of times as a passenger and I know how to drop the pin and enter an address but sometimes plans change. I see the driver enroute and I give him a quick call and say..."hey, can you pick me up at Maxwells instead of the Metrodome.......three blocks down and I'll be there in 2 minutes because there is an accident where I put the pin and it's gridlock" Driver says...."Ok, great. See ya at Maxwells in a few minutes" How is Hebrew, Hindi, Arabic support going to be of any help there. That support is not intended to be utilized while a trip is in progress. Also, drivers often change their destination. A Uber driver needs to understand when I say to him...."Hey driver, change of plans, take me to Southdale Mall instead. If driver looks at me with a blank stare and can't understand my request, 1 star and an email to Uber. This is America and people driving for hire need to speak proficient English. Period.


----------



## UberLou

You didn't say Por Favor!


----------



## veblenrules

What's the difference if UberX has drivers who don't speak English or drivers who can't find their way around the block without using the notoriously pathetic GPS? UberX wants warm blooded people with driver's licenses. The whole operation is a holding action until the self driving car eliminates human drivers altogether. In the meantime they scam a seemingly inexhaustible supply of gullible drivers and provide cheapo transportation to a ridership that's willing to tolerate a lot if the cost is ridiculously low.

NO FIVE STAR PAX RATINGS! NO POOL RIDES!!!!


----------



## juanca16

veblenrules said:


> What's the difference if UberX has drivers who don't speak English or drivers who can't find their way around the block without using the notoriously pathetic GPS? UberX wants warm blooded people with driver's licenses. The whole operation is a holding action until the self driving car eliminates human drivers altogether. In the meantime they scam a seemingly inexhaustible supply of gullible drivers and provide cheapo transportation to a ridership that's willing to tolerate a lot if the cost is ridiculously low.
> 
> NO FIVE STAR PAX RATINGS! NO POOL RIDES!!!!


Yessssss


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

Nemo said:


> Wow there are a lot of smart people who can speak fluent English, can add and multiply at the same time yet compete for bread crumbs with us" stupid" drivers. Shouldn't you be up there on top of the food chain or are you doing research on us stupid


LMAO.... I like you


----------



## maxple

If you get in a car with someone you are putting a lot of trust in them, and for Uber to hire non-english speaking drivers (in american cities) is a violation of that trust. 

This is Uber's vision of a free market. Stuck in the back of someone's car and can't communicate with them? Just give them a bad rating, of course. But this doesn't address the problem, which is that Uber should not have hired them in the first place. Of course they're going to get a bad rating, from the first person who needs to get out early. And since the rating system is so cutthroat, they'll lose their job. Now they'll have to return that leased vehicle and find another job.

What's the benefit of hiring drivers when it's obvious that they're going to get low ratings and be let so soon after? It's a trade off between having lower wait times and worse experiences. 

Still, to have someone not speak english is crossing the line into deceptive, in my opinion. I don't think people often realize their driver doesn't speak english until they get in the car, and for some people like myself, it's stressful and I'd rather wait it out for another cab. 

By the way, it's not just non-english speakers. I've encountered a deaf driver who communicated with me by writing on a mini-whiteboard while stopped at red lights.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Si se puede.


----------



## Go4

maxple said:


> If you get in a car with someone you are putting a lot of trust in them, and for Uber to hire non-english speaking drivers (in american cities) is a violation of that trust.
> 
> This is Uber's vision of a free market. Stuck in the back of someone's car and can't communicate with them? Just give them a bad rating, of course. But this doesn't address the problem, which is that Uber should not have hired them in the first place. Of course they're going to get a bad rating, from the first person who needs to get out early. And since the rating system is so cutthroat, they'll lose their job. Now they'll have to return that leased vehicle and find another job.
> 
> What's the benefit of hiring drivers when it's obvious that they're going to get low ratings and be let so soon after? It's a trade off between having lower wait times and worse experiences.
> 
> Still, to have someone not speak english is crossing the line into deceptive, in my opinion. I don't think people often realize their driver doesn't speak english until they get in the car, and for some people like myself, it's stressful and I'd rather wait it out for another cab.
> 
> By the way, it's not just non-english speakers. I've encountered a deaf driver who communicated with me by writing on a mini-whiteboard while stopped at red lights.


Zombie thread (2 years ago) ... just let old threads die ... PLEASE


----------



## Lee239

UbeRoBo said:


> I was in Atlanta last summer and here is my Uber trip summary. It should have been a 5 minute 2 mile ride. I was in his car for 30 minutes and we traveled 18 miles. I was at an airport hotel going to an airport bar. We almost ended up in downtown Atlanta before we finally got turned around. The guy spoke ZERO english.


That's a great scam. You order a ride that is gonna make the driver $3 he pretends he doesn't understand and goes the long way and he makes $20 or more.

You need to watch the navigation and know where you are going on Google maps if the driver does not speak English and you should ask for a refund. I know the Uber navigation is bad, but not that bad.


----------



## Back it up Uber

maxple said:


> If you get in a car with someone you are putting a lot of trust in them, and for Uber to hire non-english speaking drivers (in american cities) is a violation of that trust.
> 
> This is Uber's vision of a free market. Stuck in the back of someone's car and can't communicate with them? Just give them a bad rating, of course. But this doesn't address the problem, which is that Uber should not have hired them in the first place. Of course they're going to get a bad rating, from the first person who needs to get out early. And since the rating system is so cutthroat, they'll lose their job. Now they'll have to return that leased vehicle and find another job.
> 
> What's the benefit of hiring drivers when it's obvious that they're going to get low ratings and be let so soon after? It's a trade off between having lower wait times and worse experiences.
> 
> Still, to have someone not speak english is crossing the line into deceptive, in my opinion. I don't think people often realize their driver doesn't speak english until they get in the car, and for some people like myself, it's stressful and I'd rather wait it out for another cab.
> 
> By the way, it's not just non-english speakers. I've encountered a deaf driver who communicated with me by writing on a mini-whiteboard while stopped at red lights.


You have a problem with deaf people? I'm hard of hearing and not only does it not affect my ability to do this job, I guarantee deaf/hard of hearing drivers are some of the best drivers out there. You can text them if there is an issue and as long as the pax puts the correct destination in, there is zero problem.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

maxple said:


> By the way, it's not just non-english speakers. I've encountered a deaf driver who communicated with me by writing on a mini-whiteboard while stopped at red lights.





Back it up Uber said:


> You have a problem with deaf people? I'm hard of hearing and not only does it not affect my ability to do this job, I guarantee deaf/hard of hearing drivers are some of the best drivers out there. You can text them if there is an issue and as long as the pax puts the correct destination in, there is zero problem.


Uber specifically made efforts to recruit deaf drivers. There is a setting in the app that drivers can use to have all prompts be visual and it will let the riders know in advance that they are hard of hearing.


----------



## Back it up Uber

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber specifically made efforts to recruit deaf drivers. There is a setting in the app that drivers can use to have all prompts be visual and it will let the riders know in advance that they are hard of hearing.


Yeah, I know. I was replying about the other guy ranting about non-english drivers and then lumped deaf drivers at the end of the rant.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

UbeRoBo said:


> Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test.


If Uber did that then there would hardly be any drivers. Just go through this forum if you want to see how proficient driver's English is


----------



## charmer37

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


 All uber care about is signing up more drivers and having more cars on the road, It's sad but uber don't care.



veblenrules said:


> People are complaining because they are getting poor service from a cut rate cab? Remember, "You get what you pay for." You ain't payin' for much.


 Exactly, I had a argument with a passenger about why some uber drivers do the things they do, I said the service is dirt cheap and if you want someone to open your door and cater you rent a limo....He shut up and didn't say a damn thing after that...lol.


----------



## brendon292

Back it up Uber said:


> as long as the pax puts the correct destination in, there is zero problem.


You're asking a lot though. Most PAX don't put the address in and instead drop the pin on a river.


----------



## Back it up Uber

brendon292 said:


> You're asking a lot though. Most PAX don't put the address in and instead drop the pin on a river.


I said destination not pickup.


----------



## brendon292

Back it up Uber said:


> I said destination not pickup.


Missed that. Just finished an overnight shift...

Seriously though. When idiots put in the wrong pickup address and refuse to text, that must be tough to deal with if you're hard of hearing?


----------



## Back it up Uber

brendon292 said:


> Missed that. Just finished an overnight shift...
> 
> Seriously though. When idiots put in the wrong pickup address and refuse to text, that must be tough to deal with if you're hard of hearing?


A little more frustrating but if the pickup address is at all questionable I text very early on "what's the exact address " or what's your exact location". If I get no response I go to where the pin is dropped. Nobody answers or comes out then cancel after 5 mins. If they text too latr and it's way out of the way then I tell them to cancel. I heard Lyft is finally doing things for deaf and hoh drivers but for the longest time I didn't drive much with Lyft cause the text messaging sucked.


----------



## elelegido

UbeRoBo said:


> Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to *insure* that their english is proficient


In a thread about good English.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


Why do you continue to take uber if you are not happy?
I can only wonder what your rating is...



UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


✌ 2 stars for you..


----------



## Graham_DC

UbeRoBo said:


> I'm sick of all the drivers out there who speak very poor english. I was picking up at Aria on Saturday and another driver handed me his phone to talk to his customer. The customer was beyond frustrated with her driver and told me to tell him she is just going to cancel her trip. The dude spoke ZERO English. She eventually walked up a few minutes later and hopped in a taxi cab. Uber is totally stupid for not doing a 5 minute phone interview with new applicants to insure that their english is proficient enough to properly do this job. I don't mind an accent or expect perfect grammar but for gods sake Uber, please ensure that your screening of new drivers includes a quick phone interview to determine english proficiency. Perhaps it could be combined in the vehicle inspection phase. While the vehicle is being inspected, you also do your english proficiency test while you are there face to face with the applicant. This problem is only going to get worse as good drivers quit and you start scraping the bottom of the barrel trying to get losers who can't get jobs due to no english skills. Wake up Uber!! Your product is quickly going downhill !!!


How much talking is needed for this job? Usually it's the pax that want to tell you which way to go that want to talk the most. And they should stfu anyways


----------



## veblenrules

Back it up Uber said:


> You have a problem with deaf people? I'm hard of hearing and not only does it not affect my ability to do this job, I guarantee deaf/hard of hearing drivers are some of the best drivers out there. You can text them if there is an issue and as long as the pax puts the correct destination in, there is zero problem.


How do you deal with emergency vehicle sirens?


----------



## Back it up Uber

veblenrules said:


> How do you deal with emergency vehicle sirens?


I'm hard of hearing, not deaf. With a hearing aid I can hear sounds better than an average hearing person. As for a deaf person, their awareness to everything going on around them is astonishing just using their eyes. I wouldn't be surprised if they could see an ambulance before most people could hear one lol.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

veblenrules said:


> How do you deal with emergency vehicle sirens?


I roll up my windows


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

veblenrules said:


> How do you deal with emergency vehicle sirens?


The same way that people deal with emergency sirens when their audio systems are jacked up to 90 decibels... When They SEE the visual they pull over.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UbeRoBo said:


> Requiring an applicant to be proficient at English is NOT against the law.


It could be, if proficiency at English isn't required for performance of the job.


----------



## Sueron

Here in Birmingham I missed a (LYFT) ride. The PAX could not speak one word of English. Pin dropped 1/4 mile from where she actually was (found out later). Sad thing was that as I found out later, she wanted to go from Pelham, AL (20 miles S of BHM, to get this....New York City. Finally the 3rd driver she requested took the trip. $1,300.00 + $300.00 tip!    Was new to LYFT at that time, never again, if I have too, I'll run into a store, and YELL "who speaks Spanish" LYFT policy.. PAX doesn't have to speak English at all. We figured out that she must of been an illegal, no ID, No ID no buss, no train, no plane! So call a LYFT! While in BHM airport queue, I told my story, no one believed me, until the second driver checked in and told the same story, as he could not accept the trip. Keep on hopping for a repeat!


----------



## LA_Native

elelegido said:


> In a thread about good English.


Yes, what is "no English"? lol


----------



## Chauffeur_James

UbeRoBo said:


> I care because I use Uber as a customer when I travel and I'm getting sick of all the non English speaking drivers that are out there. It makes for a very frustrating experience and it totally ruins the reputation for Uber. As a UberSelect driver in Las Vegas, I want people to have good experiences with Uber so they come back. A lot of people are having bad experiences and are giving up on uber as their means of getting around, me being one of them. What why I care. Any other questions?


Also you should be happy about this problem as a Select driver. To be select you have to be a high rated driver, so if this is a big problem and people don't like it, then they probably have bad ratings or at least not above the requirement to be a select driver. If anything it might drive more select customers to you if they are frustrated with x.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Sueron said:


> Here in Birmingham I missed a (LYFT) ride. The PAX could not speak one word of English. Pin dropped 1/4 mile from where she actually was (found out later). Sad thing was that as I found out later, she wanted to go from Pelham, AL (20 miles S of BHM, to get this....New York City. Finally the 3rd driver she requested took the trip. $1,300.00 + $300.00 tip!    Was new to LYFT at that time, never again, if I have too, I'll run into a store, and YELL "who speaks Spanish" LYFT policy.. PAX doesn't have to speak English at all. We figured out that she must of been an illegal, no ID, No ID no buss, no train, no plane! So call a LYFT! While in BHM airport queue, I told my story, no one believed me, until the second driver checked in and told the same story, as he could not accept the trip. Keep on hopping for a repeat!


It's also very possible that the payment on that trip can get clawed back as fraudulent days later, or having $300 knocked off from the cash she gave you.

So that $1600 could turn into $1,300 or even $300 or anything in between depending on what happens and what CSR takes a complaint.

I've never had a trip that far but i've had people pull that crap and get money taken off me on both uber/lyft.

Honestly a trip going that far, i would consider not taking it because it's too much fraud risk, and i'd probobly need a hotel somewhere in pennslvania or so off 95...

It would be all too easy for someone to make a burn account and end up having one of these idiots do a clawback because they never got paid, or the credit card they used to pay with was fraudulent.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

chi1cabby said:


> Write an email to TravisK
> [email protected]


*Que? No Bueno?

No amor para Senior Kalanick?*


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

LA_Native said:


> Yes, what is "no English"? lol


no ingles


----------



## Grahamcracker

Yo quero Taco Bell


----------



## SuzeCB

UbeRoBo said:


> LAuber, that support is worthless when the customer is on a trip or awaiting his/her pick up. Also, plans change. I have used Uber dozens of times as a passenger and I know how to drop the pin and enter an address but sometimes plans change. I see the driver enroute and I give him a quick call and say..."hey, can you pick me up at Maxwells instead of the Metrodome.......three blocks down and I'll be there in 2 minutes because there is an accident where I put the pin and it's gridlock" Driver says...."Ok, great. See ya at Maxwells in a few minutes" How is Hebrew, Hindi, Arabic support going to be of any help there. That support is not intended to be utilized while a trip is in progress. Also, drivers often change their destination. A Uber driver needs to understand when I say to him...."Hey driver, change of plans, take me to Southdale Mall instead. If driver looks at me with a blank stare and can't understand my request, 1 star and an email to Uber. This is America and people driving for hire need to speak proficient English. Period.


I understand and agree with most of your complaint, but wanted to point out one thing there about the end of your post.

Thanks to certain taxes trying to scam the system comma I will take you only to wear the destination is listed in the app. I will not change the destination for you in my app. I have the customer's change it themselves from their own phone.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp

We have a lot of drivers around here from African countries who don't speak English but also won't turn the AC on when it's above 90


----------

